# Tri-Tip



## Paymaster (Jun 2, 2015)

We wanted French Dipped sandwiches for dinner tonite so I did a Tri-Tip on my Akorn cooker. I marinated the meat in my favorite wet rub for beef. I also did som ABTs too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 2, 2015)

OMG!  that looks good.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 2, 2015)

Oooohhh.  Dang that looks good!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 2, 2015)

Oh my goodness, that looks good!  Tri tip is one of my fave cuts of beef, especially on the 'cue and made into sammies.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 3, 2015)

Nice!


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 3, 2015)

Beautiful pics Paymaster! Now you can get tri tips in Georgia? I don't know why it's traditionally only been a western cut. Like Cheryl, it's been my favorite cut of beef since the '60's when California quit grinding them up for hamburger. 
Will you share your recipe for your "favorite wet rub for beef."?


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 3, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> Beautiful pics Paymaster! Now you can get tri tips in Georgia? I don't know why it's traditionally only been a western cut. Like Cheryl, it's been my favorite cut of beef since the '60's when California quit grinding them up for hamburger.
> Will you share your recipe for your "favorite wet rub for beef."?


Thanks
We started seeing them in my favorite meat market about three years ago.

Wet Rub
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 tablespoon soy sauce
2 teaspoons Montreal Steak seasoning
1 teaspoon Espresso Powder
 Mix well and rub on both sides
Let the meat sit for at least one hour but longer is better


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 3, 2015)

Paymaster said:


> Thanks
> We started seeing them in my favorite meat market about three years ago.
> 
> Wet Rub
> ...



Espresso powder....very interesting. TSM PM, I have it saved.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jun 4, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> Beautiful pics Paymaster! *Now you can get tri tips in Georgia? *I don't know why it's traditionally only been a western cut. Like Cheryl, it's been my favorite cut of beef since the '60's when California quit grinding them up for hamburger.
> Will you share your recipe for your "favorite wet rub for beef."?



I never saw a tri tip until I joined Costco a few years ago.

Anyone grill there tri tip?  Its seems as tender as London Broil and is marbled more than London broil.
I have never tried it, but I have seen it marinated, grilled, sliced on the bias and served medium to rare. It looked excellent.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 4, 2015)

My dad lives in California and grills tri tip frequently, just like you described. It's very good.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 4, 2015)

Roll_Bones said:


> I never saw a tri tip until I joined Costco a few years ago.
> 
> *Anyone grill there tri tip? * Its seems as tender as London Broil and is marbled more than London broil.
> I have never tried it, but I have seen it marinated, grilled, sliced on the bias and served medium to rare. It looked excellent.



Tri Tip is to California what brisket is to Texas, RB. I've been grilling them whole for decades. We prefer ours rare and for maximum tenderness it must be sliced very thin *against* the grain, like a brisket would be sliced.
On my medium heat gas grill it takes a total of 45 minutes.


----------



## Addie (Jun 4, 2015)

Roll_Bones said:


> I never saw a tri tip until I joined Costco a few years ago.
> 
> Anyone grill there tri tip?  Its seems as tender as London Broil and is marbled more than London broil.
> I have never tried it, but I have seen it marinated, grilled, sliced on the bias and served medium to rare. It looked excellent.



They have always been available here in the East. Just labeled under a different name. Don't ask me what the name is. Just a name from the part of the animal. Top Round, Bottom Round, your pick. You could and still can tell by the cut and just looking at it.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 4, 2015)

Addie, I doubt very much that it's always been available under another name in the east. Here's more facts about the Tri Tip...

tri-tip history | The Butcher's Blog


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 4, 2015)

The first time I had ever even heard of tri-tip was on this forum, one of Kayelle's posts.


----------



## Addie (Jun 4, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> Addie, I doubt very much that it's always been available under another name in the east. Here's more facts about the Tri Tip...
> 
> tri-tip history | The Butcher's Blog



Kayelle, I have purchased it many times at my butcher's in Everett for many years. I make beef jerky with it. I even went so far as to buy an electric slicer for that sole purpose. It is called a Bottom Round Beef Roast. Sometimes it is sliced for thick steaks. Today, some stores in the east have got the message and call it a Tri Tip. 

Some stores will cut it into a thick piece and sell it as a steak. Just enough for two people. Sell it that way, jack up the price and they make a killing.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 4, 2015)

Addie said:


> Kayelle, I have purchased it many times at my butcher's in Everett for many years. I make beef jerky with it. I even went so far as to buy an electric slicer for that sole purpose. It is called a Bottom Round Beef Roast. Sometimes it is sliced for thick steaks. Today, some stores in the east have got the message and call it a Tri Tip.
> 
> Some stores will cut it into a thick piece and sell it as a steak. Just enough for two people. Sell it that way, jack up the price and they make a killing.



A tri tip is not part of the round. If you look at the illustration on the page Kayelle linked to, you'll see that.  It's a triangular shaped roast, almost a cone - hence the name tri tip - that would be very uneven if you tried to cut it into steaks.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 4, 2015)

Addie said:


> Kayelle, I have purchased it many times at my butcher's in Everett for many years. I make beef jerky with it. I even went so far as to buy an electric slicer for that sole purpose.* It is called a Bottom Round Beef Roast.* Sometimes it is sliced for thick steaks. Today, some stores in the east have got the message and call it a Tri Tip.
> 
> Some stores will cut it into a thick piece and sell it as a steak. Just enough for two people. Sell it that way, jack up the price and they make a killing.



Addie, that is *not *the tri tip. If you look at the diagram I posted, the tri tip is the bottom of the *sirloin, not the round.* I sure don't claim to know everything, but I *do *know my tri tip.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 4, 2015)

Addie said:


> Some stores will cut it into a thick piece and sell it as a steak. Just enough for two people. Sell it that way, jack up the price and they make a killing.




The supermarkets here slice tri tip into smaller strips and sell them at the same per pound price.   No longer a roast but you get practically all the fat trimmings off.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 4, 2015)

Addie, tri tip is *not* a 'bottom round beef roast'.  Here's another illustration.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 4, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> Addie, that is *not *the tri tip. If you look at the diagram I posted, the tri tip is the bottom of the *sirloin, not the round.* I sure don't claim to know everything, but I *do *know my tri tip.


 
+1.  Well said, Kay.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 4, 2015)

roadfix said:


> The supermarkets here slice tri tip into smaller strips and sell them at the same per pound price.   No longer a roast but you get practically all the fat trimmings off.



I've seen those thick "steaks" of tri tip too RF. Although they are sliced against the grain, they have to be durn tough because they're too thick.
If they packaged it in very thin slices I'd buy it, but not until they do.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 4, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> If they packaged it in very thin slices I'd buy it, but not until they do.


Very thin slices would be awesome too.   Then I can do shabu-shabu.  )


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 4, 2015)

Roll_Bones said:


> I never saw a tri tip until I joined Costco a few years ago.
> 
> *Anyone grill there tri tip?* Its seems as tender as London Broil and is marbled more than London broil.
> I have never tried it, but I have seen it marinated, grilled, sliced on the bias and served medium to rare. It looked excellent.


 
RB, grilling is the way to go, IMHO. I've roasted them at high heat in the oven before and they are very good that way, but I prefer the taste of grilled. If you get a chance, you should try one. It's very tender as long as it's not overcooked. 

Here's one I grilled back in Feb of this year.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 4, 2015)

I like to grill them too.   I've also done them on the rotisserie over a bed of coals.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 4, 2015)

roadfix said:


> I like to grill them too. I've also done them on the rotisserie over a bed of coals.


 
That sounds really good, too.  I've often wished I had a rotisserie.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 4, 2015)

Yum, Cheryl! A perfect pink


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 4, 2015)

Beautiful Cheryl ! I wish I still had a charcoal grill like you have. Our gas grill does a better job on them since I started using a smoker foil packet pierced with holes containing some mesquite chips that have been soaked in water. I've also used my stove top smoker for a small one, and then browned it under the broiler. Good eats to be sure.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 4, 2015)

Thank you, GG!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 4, 2015)

What a beautiful hunk of meat, Cheryl!


----------



## taxlady (Jun 4, 2015)

Beautiful food porn Cheryl.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 4, 2015)

Here's a recent article on Santa Maria tri tip.

California’s Native Barbecue : TMBBQ


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 4, 2015)

Thank you for your nice comments, Kay, Dawg, and Taxy. 

Roadfix, that's a great article, thank you for posting that.  I had forgotten that at a true Santa Maria style BBQ, it's as much about the fuel used - the coastal red oak - as it is about the tri-tip.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 4, 2015)

*Great article RF!* Santa Maria is so close to my neck of the woods, just a little north of here. I well remember the dawn of  "Santa Maria Barbeque".


----------

